# [Gildenhomepage] Wir brauchen eure Hilfe ;)



## Clouleee (18. September 2010)

Huhu, liebe Buffed-Community
Ich weiß ich bin erst seid ein paar Minuten registriert da ich mich einfach mal unter meinem neuen "Namen" registriert habe.
So nun zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ich bin in der Gildenleitung einer recht großen und naja erfolgreich nicht immer aber organisierten Gilde in [World of Warcraft]
Nun ja.. Bei allen Themen die ich mir schon durchgelesen habe stößt man immer auf CMS.
So wir nutzen bereits ein CMS.. Und zwar Joomla.. Ich find es ist recht leicht zu bedienen nur kann unsere Gilde nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen.
Zumindest bekomm ich es nach Monaten nicht hin diese Wünsche mit Joomla umzusetzen. Wenn mir jemand die WÜnsche auch mit Joomla verwirklichen kann soll sich bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.. Ich weiß eine gute Website kostet Geld, >leider< darf ich hier im Forum nicht nach netten Leuten suchen die mir es für Geld erstellen... [ Ihr versteht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]
Also ich hoffe es melde sich jemand..

So nun die Wünsche die unsere Gilde hat,,.

- Sie soll nicht im WoW-Style sein sondern eher modern und übersichlich, ähnlich wie [ www.manaflask.com ] ( Wir wollen aber keine Diebe sein )
 Soll aber auch über die ganze Seite gehen und nicht nur wie bei den meisten CMS einen Streifen in der mitte Oo [ Übertrieben ausgedrückt ]
- Ein Raidplaner natürlich..
- Mitglieder Roster ( Mit Links zur Armory )
- Die Möglichkeit Livestreams von "Livestream.com" bzw. xfire einzubinden.
- Ein Forum was sich dem Aussehen der Homepage anpasst.
- Einen Blog bereich indem verschiedene Mitglieder was bloggen können.
- DKP nutzen wir nicht.
- Natürlich überall die Einbindung von Fotos und Videos.
- Einen Bewerbungsbreich bzw. das man sieht was wir suchen.
- Ein Twitterplugin wäre auch super, aber nicht dringend nötig.

Das wären die Hauptwünsche.

Des weiteren suchen wir noch ein gutes Gildenlogo wer mit sowas Erfahrung hat und uns helfen möchte soll sich bitte per [Privatnachricht] melden.

Wenn noch was fehlt einfach schreiben..
Auch Kritik lese ich gerne..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Cloulee


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. September 2010)

Hmm, habt ihr mal einen Blick auf EQDKP Plus geworfen?

Das DKP-System muss man ja nicht verwenden.

EQDKP Plus bietet:
- Raidplaner
- Roster (inkl. Armory-Links)
- "Blog" aka News-Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Fotos und Videos können eingebunden werden (Gallery, Download-Bereich)
- Bewerbungsplugin ist vorhanden
- Foren-Bridge zu phpBB3 und anderen Systemen ist vorhanden

Ein direktes Blog-Plugin wird anscheinend entwickelt.
An einem Livestream-Plugin anscheinend auch.


----------



## xdave78 (20. September 2010)

Ich versteh absolut nicht was das Problem sein soll. Wenn Du WIRKLICH dich schon seit MONATEN damit befasst müsstest Du ALLES gefunden haben wonach Du suchst. Oder Du suchst halt nicht richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den Style (das Template) angeht so kann man sich einfach eins hernehmen und es beliebig modifizieren: CSS, andere Grafiken, Farben, Grössen usw. Das was Du da als Bsp anführst ist ein StiNo Template wie Du es "an jeder Ecke" finden kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , oben haben die noch nen Contentslider reingenommen und gut.

Raidplaner: phpraider nehmen, den kann man per Bridge direkt mit dem Joomla Login verknüpfen - optimal wenn ihr kein DKP habt - EQDKPPlus ist ganz OK aber viel zu überladen. 

Roster->Armoryoster, muss man nicht gross erklären: ist kinderleicht zu installieren und einzustellen, für jmd der sich damit "Monate" beschäftigt hat ist es ein Klacks und eher verwunderlich, da es das ist was bei Googlesuche ganz oben steht.

Livestream: kann man über den mitgelieferten Code (Embed code) einbinden, es gibt sogar zahllose Medienmodule (die imo aber überflüssig sind) die das leisten.

Forum: Kunena zB. man kann hier auch wieder a) Templates suchen die passen oder sogar b) selber das Template an das Design anpassen 

Blogging Engine ist schon drin, man kann sogar JEDEM Member einen Blog geben den man dann wie bei Buffed in seinem Profil ansehen kann (ebenso Galerien usw)

Da Du gerne Kritik lesen möchtest, würde ich mal öffentlich anzweifeln dass Du dich mit Joomla beschäftigt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, schon gar nicht über Monate. Ich behaupte das einfach mal so, da ich mich über Monate damit befasst habe und offenbar erfolgreicher war ;-)
Sicherlich bekommt man vielleicht das ein oder Andere im Joomla nicht 100% perfekt hin, dafür hat man hier ein freies CMS wofür man auch ne Menge support und AddOns bekommt ohne einen Cent zu zahlen. Ich habe inzwischen 4 Joomla Seiten (davon 3 Gildenseiten - und davon wiederum 1 WOW Gilde die es aber nimmer gibt) selber gemacht und weiss, dass man sich schon bissl eingehender damit befassen muss. Selbst ich habe für meine letzte "leere" Seite 3 Tage gebraucht um die mit Grafik und allem drum und dran erstmal soweit hinzubekommen- und ich weiss dabei schon welche Module udn Plugins ich installieren muss.... Ist natürlich besonders für Anfänger leicher gesagt als getan.

Und wie gesagt, das ganze EQDKP plus ist imo vollkommen überladen, sieht sch...nicht gut aus und ist auch noch vonner Administration her das Letzte.

Wie Du vielleicht schon gelesen hast hab ich einmal den "Fehler" gemacht jemandem hier ausm Forum aus purer Hilfsbereitschaft sone Seite hochzuziehen. Am Ende kam heraus dass seine Gilde davon gar nix wusste und es auch nicht wollte..also alles umsonst -.-

Gruss David

PS: Hier mal ordentliche Links dazu, ka eigentlich sollte man die kennen wenn man sich mit Joomla ein wenig befasst hat.

http://www.joomlaos.de/
http://extensions.joomla.org/


----------



## AjaxXx (21. September 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist der TE eh [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kronny1308 der auch ein paar Threats weiter unten ein ähnliches Thema aufgemacht hat &#8230;[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zumal er wieder Doppelpostings im Allgemeinen Forum gemacht hat - genau wie Kronny1308. Lasst euch nicht blenden.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Das ist ein Troll.[/font]


----------



## xdave78 (21. September 2010)

Hmm, naja trolling ist was Anderes. Ich weiss zwar nich obs stimmt was Du behauptest, ist auch egal - und in dem anderen Thread sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung dafür, dass sich die betreffende Person nen neuen Account macht. Zudem glaube ich ..hmm..signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den Beiträgen der beiden User zu erkennen. Naja wie dem auch sein mag, ich frag mich warum man mit fragen zu Joomla eigentlich ausgerechnet zu buffed.de geht - ist ja nun nicht unbedingt bekannt dafür, dass hier die WebGurus abhängen..ums mal GELINDE auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch - vielleicht konnte ich trotzdem helfen? (oder die Tatsache dass meine Beiträge nicht bewertet werden ist schon die Antwort auf diese Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## AjaxXx (21. September 2010)

Nachricht von Kronny:
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]Gesendet 18 September 2010 - 10:09

[...]
Also ich habe vllt doch eine gut beschriebene Vorstellung der gwünschten Website..
Wie z.B:	www.manaflask.com
Natürlich soll es nicht geklaut aussehen.. 
[...][/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gleiche Wortlaute + Doppelpostings jeweils im Allgemeinen sowie hier.[/font]


----------



## xdave78 (21. September 2010)

*Hust* mir ging es eigentlich nicht um Wortlaute sondern um Inhalte. Wobei Deine Ausführungen natürlich mal wieder bezeichnend sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wofür überlasse ich mal der Fantasie )


----------



## Lancomas (17. Oktober 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Raidplaner: phpraider nehmen, den kann man per Bridge direkt mit dem Joomla Login verknüpfen - optimal wenn ihr kein DKP habt - EQDKPPlus ist ganz OK aber viel zu überladen.



Hallöchen!

Mein Gildenforum läuft mit Joomla 1.5.x.
Nutze seit gestern auch den phpraider...

Wie kann ich den nun die Bridge nutzen? Und woher bekomm ich die?

Danke für jede Hilfe!

Hier der Link zu unserer HO:
Hier gehts zur Gilden-Homepage


----------



## xdave78 (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Bridge ist schon beim phpraider dabei. Man kann bei der Installation des phpraiders angeben ob man es mit joomla nutzt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------

